# 72 " tank cover and light wanted



## donald (May 19, 2016)

Hi, I am looking for the above mentioned items.


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

If you are looking to buy those items, I think classified section would be easier. Also you can provide a bit more info on the following to help other members to help you out on it.

Type of the light? T5/T8/ MH /PC or LED?
Type of tank you are planning to do? Marine or Freshwater?
Type of coral you are keeping? Coral? Fish only? Planted (High tech, low tech)?
You can even including your budget as it can give others a better idea what you might get with the budget you have.

Hope this helps. Good luck with your search. =D


----------

